# What do you listen on and why?



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I see threads now and then about vinyl, CD, mp3, lossless, etc. I am curious - what do you listen to your music on and why? I'd like to know why you chose the particular medium you have, and to geek out over the equipment you've chosen. I'd love to hear why your speakers or turntable or CD deck are the best (for you, of course)!

-----------

Here is the setup by which I do the vast majority of my listening:









It is a Sony NW-A45 Hi-Res music player, connected wirelessly (via LDAC) to my Sony MDR-1000X noise canceling headphones. I would say 90-95% of my music has been purchased via CD (love you, Momox!) and ripped to FLAC (I sort of perversely enjoy editing track titles and images with MP3Tag), while the rest has come from HDTracks in higher-res formats or is ripped from Blu-Ray Audio in higher-res.

I like this player a lot because it's only ~$200, can take a huge memory card (currently have 256gb in there) and it gets great battery life. It uses the LDAC Bluetooth codec to connect to my headphones. As far as the headphones go, I used to poo-pooh Bluetooth and always wanted wired. But these new Sony noise canceling phones changed my mind entirely. I bought them as refurbs from Amazon for around $200. LDAC can stream up to 96khz/24b (which will accommodate the majority of hi-res signals). The sound is rich and involving, and it really does shut out the surrounding world, which means I can hear every detail, but don't have to crank the volume and damage my ears. I've listened to symphonies on buses and subway trains and heard everything. I also hook my player up (wired) to a Bose SoundTouch20 stereo speaker when I am in the kitchen and don't need to listen as critically.

I do have various Blu-Ray players hooked into 5.1 channel sound systems, and so could listen to music directly from CD if I chose to. I just never choose to. If it's the daytime, I listen in the kitchen while cooking. If it's night time, my kids are in bed and I don't want to play anything loud, and so default to headphones.

-------------

OK, your turn!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is my main player with 4GB internal and 16GB card. Symphonies and oratorios etc go on the internal; operas go on the card because there are a whole lot more of them on my player.









Then I use this cheezy 2GB player for non classical and for new rips of any classical. Periodically I will update the Sansa player. Sansa player has better sound though. What I like about this Nextar is it does not have to update every time I add or delete music, very straight forward operation and it holds my place even if I add music whereas the Sansa will not. (Image ended up farther below because of annoying feature of image posting where if you don't uncheck a box it permanently goes into the post.)

Other than that my 2001 Chevy S10 pickup has a decent stereo but if very finicky about burned disks. Forget Memorex. It generally works well with Staples brand disks.

Occasionally will play music on the compute with some half rate speakers and a pseudo sub-woofer.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention that with the MP3 players I listen in mono with this earbud from Scansound.com that has electronics to combine the left and right channels. This is a very durable earbud with a non-PVC cord so in the 2.5 years I have been using it there is no degradation of the cord. Very happy with this. I do use the memory foam tips as the others cause major ear itch.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

If I'm at my desk I listen from iTunes, either streaming or from Cd's I've added. In the main room I listen from CD's. Late at night, I'll use headphones; I have some Beyer's I quite like.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I've stopped using a portable player, I find them a nuisance. I also have some Bose QC35 noise-cancelling headphones (a gift, I wouldn't have bought them, I'm like Scrooge) and I use them for listening directly from the laptop when busy at home. 

On Sundays I listen to old 10" vinyl records on the turntable. This forces you to slow down and let things play through rather than skipping about; which I tend to do if I'm on the computer.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

We are very lucky I have many options. Father has a cinema room but for music and very much expensive equipment I can't go in there without him nor does Mother. 

For me I mostly use CD player either the OPPO downstairs or my Ruark R4 (still not back to be yet). Mother uses the Bose in the kitchen a lot also when I study with her. 

Reason I prefer real CD to computer listening is for same reason I prefer real book over my Kindle. I feel I connect more with the music/book and I'm not tempting to switch track or look at Talk Classical, Twitter or Instagram.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> This is my main player with 4GB internal and 16GB card. Symphonies and oratorios etc go on the internal; operas go on the card because there are a whole lot more of them on my player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Sansa was my previous player, but I kept hitting the 32gb card limit, which is why I upgraded


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Zofia said:


> We are very lucky I have many options. Father has a cinema room but for music and very much expensive equipment I can't go in there without him nor does Mother.
> 
> For me I mostly use CD player either the OPPO downstairs or my Ruark R4 (still not back to be yet). Mother uses the Bose in the kitchen a lot also when I study with her.
> 
> Reason I prefer real CD to computer listening is for same reason I prefer real book over my Kindle. I feel I connect more with the music/book and I'm not tempting to switch track or look at Talk Classical, Twitter or Instagram.


That Ruark looks expensive!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MatthewWeflen said:


> The Sansa was my previous player, but I kept hitting the 32gb card limit, which is why I upgraded


The other problem with the Sansa (this is the discontinued Zip Clip) is that once you have 4000 tracks the firmware can't keep track of the files and so whole folders will just not show up in the directory. Very frustrating when you have a couple gigs of storage space left and can't use them.

I like that it has the clip as I clip it to my undershirt, have a volume control wheel adapter hanging off it and route the earbud line inside my shirt so it comes out the back of my collar to my ear. Less likely to get caught on stuff. I can quickly adjust volume or pause through my shirt.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Apologise to add again just a thought most digital players do not output full lossless even if they support it. I have many mp3 players my favourite is actually like the Sandisk and iRiver models. I do not know the brand it is from Korea and outputs full lossless has 16GB internal with micro sd up to 256GB.

I will post a picture if anyone knows Korean?

Last thing I recommend mini amps for mp3 player I have a pocket wizard sound rivals a good hifi not joke!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> The other problem with the Sansa (this is the discontinued Zip Clip) is that once you have 4000 tracks the firmware can't keep track of the files and so whole folders will just not show up in the directory. Very frustrating when you have a couple gigs of storage space left and can't use them.
> 
> I like that it has the clip as I clip it to my undershirt, have a volume control wheel adapter hanging off it and route the earbud line inside my shirt so it comes out the back of my collar to my ear. Less likely to get caught on stuff. I can quickly adjust volume or pause through my shirt.


All of this is bringing back what motivated me to switch 

I really do recommend the Sony NW-A45. It fixed all of those issues for me, which sound like they are issues for you as well. You don't need to do Hi-Res or FLAC, either, you can just fill it to the brim with tens of thousands of MP3s


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Mainly CDs played through my main system (see pics) or a Denon RCD-M38DAB mini system through Dali Speakers - I use a Dragonfly Black DAC when streaming from Spotify of Qobus through both set ups on the odd occasion I stream.

I still like tactile element of placing the CD in the player - call me old fashioned!

View attachment 112604


View attachment 112600


View attachment 112603


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> That Ruark looks expensive!


I made the mistake I did not know the model by heart I look at the wrong number I have the R2 (I think) the table top one with CD and iPod docks still much expensive €600 maybe.

My Brother uses the M4 the one with the legs it is good very good but not worth the price of something like €3000

Edit



Malx said:


> Mainly CDs played through my main system (see pics) or a Denon RCD-M38DAB mini system through Dali Speakers - I use a Dragonfly Black DAC...


Only here good things with DragonFly DACs you rate it highly? I am old fashioned like you it seem


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Malx said:


> Mainly CDs played through my main system (see pics) or a Denon RCD-M38DAB mini system through Dali Speakers - I use a Dragonfly Black DAC when streaming from Spotify of Qobus through both set ups on the odd occasion I stream.
> 
> I still like tactile element of placing the CD in the player - call me old fashioned!
> 
> ...


That's an impressive CD player! I don't think it's old fashioned at all. Back in my bachelor days, I had a 5 disc changer, floor-standing speakers, a large receiver, and a whole bookshelf full of CDs. Since losing that equipment in a fire and now living with family, though, I've scaled back to just home theater boxed sets and nice headphones


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Zofia said:


> I made the mistake I did not know the model by heart I look at the wrong number I have the R2 (I think) the table top one with CD and iPod docks still much expensive €600 maybe.
> 
> My Brother uses the M4 the one with the legs it is good very good but not worth the price of something like €3000
> 
> ...


The Dragonfly DAC is very good value for money - you can easily spend much more for very little difference at least in the circumstances I use it.
In my opinion 320 kbps streaming rates don't merit spending any more on a DAC, the lossless downloads I have I tend to burn to CD.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

CD's (commercial or self-burnt) and DVD's (self-burnt). I also like the physical aspect, and it's good to shut off the computer. My main machine is a Frankenstein hybrid from two original midi systems both bought around 2000: a Sony CD player/amplifier and Denon speakers (the other parts do not work properly anymore). An LG DVD player is hooked up to this system via the aux option.

I've been wanting to upgrade for a while, and I actually bought a brand new Denon system that came highly recommended - and had to return it for a full refund because it was full of issues.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

MatthewWeflen said:


> That's an impressive CD player! I don't think it's old fashioned at all. Back in my bachelor days, I had a 5 disc changer, floor-standing speakers, a large receiver, and a whole bookshelf full of CDs. Since losing that equipment in a fire and now living with family, though, I've scaled back to just home theater boxed sets and nice headphones


I just realised I'd posted a pic of the wrong player - now corrected. 
I apologise!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I am on the go most of the time so I use an old 160GB iPod Classic. I rip everything into iTunes from my CD collection and then add and subtrack what I want to listen to at the time. My car has a 3.5mm jack I plug into, I use a set of speakers at work that don't sound too bad and I usually use Bose Noise-Cancelling Headphones just so I can listen in silence when I am working around the house, doing dishes, mowing the lawn, etc.

I have several CD players/stereos at home in the basement and bedroom for if I can just listen on my own at home...or a portable Sony one I will use with the Bose Headphones or I have some apple earbuds if the house is quiet.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Only this way I can listen to music. I (almost) never listen (serious) music on the road. I use these 4X in my first (mostly classical music) set up. I change to them after I realized (years ago) that the cables make the difference. To give up from Paradigm needs courage :lol: but to invest to Audio Quest cables needs virtue! :lol: I also decided, instead old fashioned amps, to use modern AVRs with more music settings. I have 2 of them, together connected with ARC, and I can share every sound source (6 CD and SACD players) between them. (Denon for more modern things, Pioneer for more classical) For so complicated situations I like how I can find satisfaction on the road or with my laptop? :lol: (a good HDMI connection is nowadays better than any other analog, coaxial or optical solution. A good HDMI cable costs 100 to 150 euros for 1 meter. A good coaxial up to 400...) I NEVER use headsets. To walk around with them on my head is something provokes me headache. :lol:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Some great technology there but I can beat every one of you for convenience and choice.

Tech of the future - its a chip the size of a grain of sand that sits in the middle ear and is controlled by thought. It holds 100 million terrabytes of music and has every recorded release going back to 1910. It updates on new releases via my wifi and I pay £10 a month all in which included installation at a private hospital in London.

The sound quality is unrivalled - I hear it like its a concert hall and nobody can hear it but me.

Goodbye LPs CDs tapes streaming etc.

Nothing will ever beat this.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I listen on two audiophile tin cans tied together 
with a string and I'm glad to have it. 
https://goo.gl/images/tcjYdm
No inner groove distortion!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Some great technology there but I can beat every one of you for convenience and choice.
> 
> Tech of the future - its a chip the size of a grain of sand that sits in the middle ear and is controlled by thought. It holds 100 million terrabytes of music and has every recorded release going back to 1910. It updates on new releases via my wifi and I pay £10 a month all in which included installation at a private hospital in London.
> 
> ...


Well, I got the same implant you did but it was the upgraded version, with added features: Thought Security (prevents you from hearing subversive messages), Virtue Enforcement (promotes a healthy adoring attitude toward leaders), Enhanced Security (lets authorities listen in to protect you), and Righteous Bearing (causes feelings of disgust, nausea, and hatred whenever thoughts arise of proscribed people, countries, or ideologies).

But not to worry. These features will soon be available for free through an automatic download. There's no roll-back provision.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Some great technology there but I can beat every one of you for convenience and choice.
> 
> Tech of the future - its a chip the size of a grain of sand that sits in the middle ear and is controlled by thought. It holds 100 million terrabytes of music and has every recorded release going back to 1910. It updates on new releases via my wifi and I pay £10 a month all in which included installation at a private hospital in London.
> 
> ...


Just what I was thinking but mine is for a brain implant. Just don't get the one with Microsoft or you will get slow and tedious updates all the time, which will make your head spin.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Just wait till you all get a brain virus because you were using inappropriate search terms for your memories...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Those forced patches that come in every so often may bring a whole new meaning to "bricked." But properly targeted, the technology does provide a much-needed tool to law enforcement officials.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Living Room: 
Oppo BDP 103D, Anthem MRX 520, Samsung KS8000 55", Panamax 4300, Paradigm Prestige 75 F's, center, surrounds, sub woofer, Blue Jeans 10 guage speaker cables, HDMI's, and sub woofer cable.

Office:
Cyrus CDt, Marantz HD DAC-1, Isotek Polaris, Wireworld Aurora 7 power cables, Straight Wire Mega-Link digital coaxial cable, Audio Quest Carbon USB cable, Beyerdynamic T1 g2 headphones, Oppo PM-2 headphones.

View attachment 109836


View attachment 109837


Why?

Living room system best bang for the buck that I could put together for home theater and 2 channel CD and multi channel SACD playback. Toughest part of the purchase was speaker selection. I found the Paradigm Prestige speakers, at their price point, superior to several other speakers I auditioned in this price range (Martin Logan, B & W, etc.)

In the office system I wanted to go with headphone playback (noise considerations). Cyrus CDt for CD playback I believe had the edge for all transports/players at this price point. Marantz HD DAC-1 headphone amp/DAC sounds great and drives my Beyerdynamic T1 g2 headphones effortlessly (Oppo PM-2 headphones, purchased first, are very nice but not quite in the same league). Isotek Polaris and WireWorld power cables chosen to produce low noise floor (and they work!). Straighwire co-ax and Audio Quest USB for shielded, silver coated OFHC conductors. This system comes in at $4,000 and gives incredible playback quality at this price point. I've never been able to hear into the recordings as I can with this set up. If I update this system in the near future (tax return refunds are around the corner) I've got my eye on a Sim Audio Moon 230 HAD headphone amp/DAC. I'm also considering putting an Isotek Syncro Uni between the wall outlet and the Polaris.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MatthewWeflen said:


> Just wait till you all get a brain virus because you were using inappropriate search terms for your memories...


wow, it could lock up our memory and freeze all processes. Coma? Death?


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

fritz kobus said:


> wow, it could lock up our memory and freeze all processes. Coma? Death?


*****silence!******


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My serious listening is done primarily via traditional stereo equipment (amplifier, CD deck or turntable, cabling, and speakers or headphones). It is all anchored by a pair of these in each channel -- KT88s:









Tubes, because they provide what seems to my ears the proper ambience by which to transmit a recorded musical signal and restore it back to its original utterance of natural vocal and instrumental timbres.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

2 modes:

1. Cary CD player with a Marantz amp and a pair of Energy 3-way speakers. Set up in my basement so I can listen as loud as I want without worrying about bothering anyone.

2. Senneheiser HD650 headphones with a tubes amp and a Rotel CD player.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> 2 modes:
> 
> 1. Cary CD player with a Marantz amp and a pair of Energy 3-way speakers. Set up in my basement so I can listen as loud as I want without worrying about bothering anyone.
> 
> 2. Senneheiser HD650 headphones with a tubes amp and a Rotel CD player.


OK, now we're getting into the real big bucks territory! Do you have a significant collection of SACDs?


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I too must do almost all my listening on Sony MDR-1000X noise canceling headphones and my phone. I found them at a good price and so bought them of over the pricier Bose, which would have been my first choice otherwise. I agree they are very good, although they have a little more background hiss than various Bose units I've tried in stores. The touch panel on the right ear is a the spawn of satan. Despite those things, I love them and rarely leave home without them. 

I have a NAD 316BEE which I can either feed from a Marantz CD player or an aging but functional Mac Mini. Speakers are somewhat boring Bose bookshelf units that are probably better suited to movies and games. My wife doesn't listen to music and the setup in the living room so it rarely gets used. 

I stream everything from Spotify nowadays. 

To be honest, I do my best to ignore the medium and prefer to focus on the music.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

With headphones. I know. It Suk(s).


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Can I ask - for listening on headphones from a smart phone - does anyone use a portable DAC and AMP? I listened to spotify and some MP3 files via one made by Soundkey, attached to my iphone with a lightening cable. It certainly amplified it and the sound was richer across the range. But I had already spent £200 on the headphones, this set up would have added another £100. So I didn't go for it but remain tempted. Any thoughts? :tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

MatthewWeflen said:


> OK, now we're getting into the real big bucks territory! Do you have a significant collection of SACDs?


Not that many SACDs; probably a dozen or so but the Cary player is great for non-SACDs too. I bought it used on a great deal. I don't think I'd be willing to splurge $3000+ for a CD player.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Duplicate .


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In the Old Days, I lisrened to vinyl on a Dual 1019 turntable through a Heathkit AR15 amp, and two car radio speakers I built boxes for. By the CD era you could get equivalent amps for $100 at Radio Shack and $69 pairs of speakers that were augmented by a subwoofer. Those, plus a cheap turntable, Blueray player, and iPod dock serve me fine because my ears are slowly going and I know most of the music pretty well anyway. Never use headphones.

Also, I listen mostly om the couch, because it's comfortable.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

For my personal collection, I buy CDs whenever possible, and rip digital copies to my computer, which is where I usually listen using my headphones (Sony MDR-1R). When I'm not listening to my own CD collection I listen on YouTube, which I might do on any of my devices- computer, smartphone, tablet. I also used to keep most of my CD collection on a micro SD card in my tablet but the card fried recently and I don't know if I'm going to replace it.
I also have a Sony stereo I like to play CDs in if nobody's around, but I think I prefer using headphones because I can hear the music more intimately.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Trusty old RCA CD portable that my 19-year old daughter covered with stickers when she was a kid.

YouTube on my Android.

Rovking buds. Seriously. They're good.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Sherwood tuner-receiver
Sony 5-disk CD player-recorder
Sony super audio CD player
Technics turntable
2 27-inch generic bookshelf speakers
2 6-inch KLH treble speakers

I use all this to make disks from other disks, LPs and downloads and to listen in my living room.

On my computer I have a couple GE speakers; I don't listen much there.

I have a car CD player also.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

At home cds are played on my 25 year old JVC. It's pretty good. I've always lived in apartments so I can never buy or listen to booming speakers. I also have an ipod classic and Bose noise cancelling headphones. At work my desktop computer plays CDs connected to a pair of computer speakers. When I play spotify I use my iphone connected to the auxiliary input to the JVC, not the best but adequate. 

I've never had very good equipment. I've only had equipment that is not that bad.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> ......
> 
> I've never had very good equipment. I've only had equipment that is not that bad.


I've always believed that equipment can be purchased. A music collection must be acquired. :tiphat:


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

juliante said:


> Can I ask - for listening on headphones from a smart phone - does anyone use a portable DAC and AMP? I listened to spotify and some MP3 files via one made by Soundkey, attached to my iphone with a lightening cable. It certainly amplified it and the sound was richer across the range. But I had already spent £200 on the headphones, this set up would have added another £100. So I didn't go for it but remain tempted. Any thoughts? :tiphat:


My personal take on this is that if my headphone impedence is suitable for the amp and if I don't hear hiss or other defects from the amp then there is no reason to upgrade it. I wouldn't even bother to do a side to side test with a fancy DAQ. I say that with extra information: I also know that I notice no difference in quality with my wired headphones between my phone streaming from Spotify on high quality and the wired headphones plugged into the headphone port on my Marantz CD player. Plus I also know what a noisy DAQ sounds like as I have one on a laptop. If it ain't broke...


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

haydnguy said:


> With headphones. I know. It Suk(s).
> 
> View attachment 112624


The USB DAC (even under $100) will make much improvements to your listening pleasure trust me.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Zofia said:


> The USB DAC (even under $100) will make much improvements to your listening pleasure trust me.


Thank you for suggesting that. I was just looking at those and I will get one of those. Can't wait to hear through those!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have two systems but the main one is an old (and loud) Ariston amp, Sony dvd/cd/mp3 player going through a set of Gale speakers. I've got a NAD amp that's not currently being used, a Toshiba CD player and a set of Kenwood speakers (also not being used) and a crap Kenwood system downstairs (belonging to Mrs Merl). Otherwise I listen through a pair of AKG headphones (when no-one's around cos they spill out a lot of noise) or a really nice set of Betron in-ear buds. Otherwise there's a lot of listening in the car through mp3. Every couple of years I fire up Mr Twirly (my near 40 year old Sansui SR222 mkiv turntable) but vinyl winds me up these days so I'm thinking of putting it onto cold storage (maybe permanently).


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Merl said:


> I have two systems but the main one is an old (and loud) Ariston amp, Sony dvd/cd/mp3 player going through a set of Gale speakers. I've got a NAD amp that's not currently being used, a Toshiba CD player and a set of Kenwood speakers (also not being used) and a crap Kenwood system downstairs (belonging to Mrs Merl). Otherwise I listen through a pair of AKG headphones (when no-one's around cos they spill out a lot of noise) or a really nice set of Betron in-ear buds. Otherwise there's a lot of listening in the car through mp3. Every couple of years I fire up Mr Twirly (my near 40 year old Sansui SR222 mkiv turntable) but vinyl winds me up these days so I'm thinking of putting it onto cold storage (maybe permanently).


What is it about vinyl that winds you up?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

MatthewWeflen said:


> What is it about vinyl that winds you up?


The pops and crackles and lack of a noise-free listening experience (regardless of how pristine my old LPs are), constantly flipping discs, the inconvenience, storage, lack of portability. Don't get me wrong, I like the sound but it all takes too much time and is all too delicate an operation. It's less spontaneous. 75% of the music I listen to now is digital and the rest is through the CD player upstairs. I do miss looking at the covers though and the smell of vinyl.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Zofia said:


> The USB DAC (even under $100) will make much improvements to your listening pleasure trust me.


Depends on the quality of your DAC to begin with, of course.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

A bit surprised to see a lot of folks using portable music players and/or headphones as the main method of listening to music.

I use PMP/headphones only occasionally when I'm travelling. At home I always listen through loudspeakers, usually alternating between the listening room and the study, both CAS-based. I do have a few turntables, but I have not lifted a turntable cover for months. I find the ritual of cleaning records/stylus too troublesome, and I never enjoy jumping out of my chair to lift the tone arm at the end of a side. :lol:

No longer have any CD player. Nor streamers.

That's for listening to music. AV is a completely different story though.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_The pops and crackles and lack of a noise-free listening experience (regardless of how pristine my old LPs are), constantly flipping discs, the inconvenience, storage, lack of portability. Don't get me wrong, I like the sound but it all takes too much time and is all too delicate an operation. It's less spontaneous. 75% of the music I listen to now is digital and the rest is through the CD player upstairs. I do miss looking at the covers though and the smell of vinyl. _

I agree these are all legitimate complaints about vinyl. However, there is still -- in 2019, thirty years after the digital revolution began -- a great deal of music that has never come back in any other format. Sometimes I resolve this by making CDs of vinyl, other times not. I don't like flipping LPs (or 78s or 10-inch records) either but it's part of the charm. A lot of surface noise can be dismissed by potent cleaning and certain equipment for those willing to spend the money and take the time. It would be better if everything simply came back digitally as some people (sorry but not true) think happened.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

stomanek said:


> ...I can beat every one of you for convenience and choice.
> 
> [...] a chip the size of a grain of sand that sits in the middle ear and is controlled by thought. It holds 100 million terrabytes of music and has every recorded release going back to 1910. It updates on new releases via my wifi and I pay £10 a month all in which included installation at a private hospital in London. [...]


And what happens if you stop paying the monthly fee? 



Larkenfield said:


> I listen on two audiophile tin cans tied together
> with a string and I'm glad to have it.  [...]


Using audiophile 128 stranded unidirectional gold plated string at $1000 a pop, I trust?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

CD's almost exclusively. Sometimes vinyl for rare things that I don't have on CD, and sometimes Spotify/laptop for finding new music or for listening to super rare things that I haven't found as a physical copy yet.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have just listened to Amazon Prime Music (basic quality) for the first time through my laptop feeding my Denon mini system via a Dragonfly USB DAC and the sound is .... awful.
Spotify's free option sounds better and that is poor with a bitrate of 160kbps. 
I am sorry but how can you hear subtle differences in recordings/performances at this quality of playback?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah, streaming for me is a non starter, for just that reason. I have not tried any of the purported Hi-res services, though. 
I am not inclined to, however, because I like owning things.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Laptop or smartphone with apple earbuds. No complaints.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2019)

VPI Prime Signature turntable with Ortofon Cadenza Bronze cartridge
Esoteric K-03 CD/SACD player
McIntosh MA 9000 integrated amp with built-in DAC
DALI Epicon 2 speakers
SVW Ultra 13 sub
Sennheiser HD800S and MrSpeaker Aeon headphones

I use an HP laptop to play downloaded hi-res FLAC and DSD files as well as streaming Qobuz.





































As to "why"--I want my music to sound as real as possible withing the confines of my space, budget, and wife.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I have a Sony stereo connected to my laptop. I either listen on this or on headphones.
I prefer the sound of a regular stereo better than sounds of speakers connected directly to computer.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

fliege said:


> Depends on the quality of your DAC to begin with, of course.


While true I have two one much cheaper than the other (my first) it was much improvement over no DAC even the less expensive.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm putting my CDs into a PowerMac in my living room, hooked up to my main system, through the sony widescreen TV. They are all AIFF files, full resolution. This way, I can have CD sound, see the album cover large, put it on shuffle, etc.

Main system is a Harmon-Kardon powering two Paradyme speakers in front, two separately powered JBL bookshelfs for L&R side surround with 2 Altecs for L&R rear surround, and 2 12" subwoofers, one on each side facing front, each powered by a 50 watt McIntosh solid state monoblock.

Alternately, I go out to the garage and smoke my cigar while listening on a small portable CD radio. This gives me a new perspective on recordings, since the EQ is so different.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Kiki said:


> A bit surprised to see a lot of folks using portable music players and/or headphones as the main method of listening to music.
> 
> I use PMP/headphones only occasionally when I'm travelling. At home I always listen through loudspeakers, usually alternating between the listening room and the study, both CAS-based. I do have a few turntables, but I have not lifted a turntable cover for months. I find the ritual of cleaning records/stylus too troublesome, and I never enjoy jumping out of my chair to lift the tone arm at the end of a side. :lol:
> 
> ...


What does CAS stand for in this context?

I have surround systems that can play cd or Blu-Ray audio, and they sound nice. I just find that at the times I want to listen the volumes I would like are not appropriate. Therefore high quality headphones are the way to go. I do live in a condo in a large city, though. People with basements have different options than I do.

I will say that I like having an entire collection of CD or better quality music all sorted on one convenient player.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

MatthewWeflen said:


> What does CAS stand for in this context?
> 
> I have surround systems that can play cd or Blu-Ray audio, and they sound nice. I just find that at the times I want to listen the volumes I would like are not appropriate. Therefore high quality headphones are the way to go. I do live in a condo in a large city, though. People with basements have different options than I do.
> 
> I will say that I like having an entire collection of CD or better quality music all sorted on one convenient player.


The use of headphones in your case certainly shows that you are a civilised and considerate person!

And sorry for not being specific... By saying CAS (Computer As Source), I mean playing files from a computer through a DAC, instead of playing from a streamer or a network player. I rip all my CDs/SACDs/BDs; together with hi-res downloads, I'd say 99% of the time I play music from a computer. The other 1% belongs to the rare occasions when I would play an LP.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> VPI Prime Signature turntable with Ortofon Cadenza Bronze cartridge
> Esoteric K-03 CD/SACD player
> McIntosh MA 9000 integrated amp with built-in DAC
> DALI Epicon 2 speakers
> ...


At some point last year I remember seeing a post of your's where you were using a Woo Audio headphone amp to drive your headphones. Just being noisy.....did you unload it? You seemed very impressed with it. I'm just curious.
Love the wood and finish on the Dali speakers. Are you still happy with replacing your tube amp with the Mc?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

Joe B said:


> At some point last year I remember seeing a post of your's where you were using a Woo Audio headphone amp to drive your headphones. Just being noisy.....did you unload it? You seemed very impressed with it. I'm just curious.
> Love the wood and finish on the Dali speakers. Are you still happy with replacing your tube amp with the Mc?


Yes, I sold the Woo Audio when I bought the PrimaLuna integrated amp since it had a great headphone amp built-in. And yes, I'm thrilled with the Mc--much better low bass and overall detail compared to the PrimaLuna.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Other than some research for new composers and pieces, or other genres, I almost always listen on my main rig.

It is a combination of vintage, DIY and new high end gear. But even the new high end gear I own, are 'giant killer' types of gear. In other words, despite the relatively low cost, my system compares quite favorably to a system several times more $$$,

It is made up of Kenwood Lo7M mono amps. These have been completely gone through, and vintage caps replaced.









A DIY tube preamp. Total cost about $2000, sounds as good as $8K preamps.

Vintage Teac TT. It was meant to compete with the Technics SP10 TT. I have it mounted on a DIY, acoustically dead constrained layer damped plint, with a 12" tonearm. 12" inch tonearms are substantiallt better than standard 9", due to noticeably lower tracking distortion.

Here is an image of the TT only. No plinth or arm.









Here is the tonearm.









CD player is an older Opera Consonance 2.2, feeding a Gustard DAC.

















I also have a SoTM 2000 ultra streamer, feeding the same DAC. It is fed by NAS with much of my music stored.

Speakers are Magnepan 3.5, modified by me. DIY stands added for rigidness, enclosure reinforced also for rigidity, and crossover upgraded with much better caps and coils.

And, a pair of DIY 12" subs with their own amps.

I also own a very good headphone amp, and near top of the line Grado headphones, but hardly listen to them.

Why would I only want to pressurise about a teaspoon of air in my ear canal, when I can pressurise the air in an entire room? It is a much more visceral experience.

Why do I listen on this system?

Because music is much too important to me, to listen on a compromised system. I want to hear all of the music, and I want to hear deeply into it. I want to hear musicians in front of me, in a somewhat realistic soundstage, similar to a live experience. I am able to get more emotionally involved in music, the better it sounds.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Simon Moon said:


> Other than some research for new composers and pieces, or other genres, I almost always listen on my main rig.
> 
> It is a combination of vintage, DIY and new high end gear. But even the new high end gear I own, are 'giant killer' types of gear. In other words, despite the relatively low cost, my system compares quite favorably to a system several times more $$$,
> 
> ...


I notice you mentioned NAS, but not what you have stored on it. Are your main sources for files vinyl and CD, or do you also purchase hi-res tracks? Can you hear a difference on your setup?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

MatthewWeflen said:


> I notice you mentioned NAS, but not what you have stored on it. Are your main sources for files vinyl and CD, or do you also purchase hi-res tracks? Can you hear a difference on your setup?


I do not have a lot of files, yet, on my NAS. But almost all of them are hi-res.

I can hear a difference on most recordings, especially with classical and jazz.

Much of the difference I hear is in ambience retrieval, which expresses itself as soundstage width and depth, and musical instrument placing and size within that soundstage.

Most of my listening is CD, followed by vinyl, but hi-res downloads are starting to grow in numbers and importance.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Simon Moon said:


> I do not have a lot of files, yet, on my NAS. But almost all of them are hi-res.
> 
> I can hear a difference on most recordings, especially with classical and jazz.
> 
> ...


I totally agree on ambience and reverb when it comes to Hi-res. They are so much more obvious and clear, making the recording sound like it's happening in a room with a shape, as opposed to just in a microphone isolated from the world (or worse, surrounded by muddy echoes). I also notice it on things like cymbals and high hats in classical, pop or jazz.

Not night and day, but more involving.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> .....
> Much of the difference I hear is in ambience retrieval, which expresses itself as soundstage width and depth, and musical instrument placing and size within that soundstage.....





MatthewWeflen said:


> I totally agree on ambience and reverb when it comes to Hi-res.


I have to agree with both of you on this. Especially listening to 512 DSD recordings. Though I don't have many, when I listen to them the sound stage and imaging are staggering. I am aware of the empty space between instruments and singers. If anyone was ever going to use the phrase holographic for a recording's sound stage, it would definitely apply here.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Kontrapunctus said:


> VPI Prime Signature turntable with Ortofon Cadenza Bronze cartridge
> Esoteric K-03 CD/SACD player
> McIntosh MA 9000 integrated amp with built-in DAC
> DALI Epicon 2 speakers
> ...


I am now in trouble with my wife Kontrapunctus she says it will take an age to remove the drool from the sofa :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I also have this, which I bought for long trips in the motorhome as it is a bit noisier than a car. But I did not use it because the back is vented so that everyone can hear your music. Tonight I covered the vents and it no longer is heard by others unless I have it too loud. It combines the channels into a mono signal. It has very nice padding on the band over the top of the head, but the pad on the speakerless side is rather firm and can be bothersome. Volume control on the cord.


----------



## RocredRecords (Feb 13, 2019)

For my main listening (at home) I’ve been using Linn gear starting 30 years ago. To me they have allways been able to make the best compromises to give insight into the music rather than into the flaws of the recordings. Now a days it is a Linn streamer feed from a NAS with a couple of 1000 albums (all FLAC files) on it. I also have a LP12, but the streamer is so good and much more convenient than playing vinyl so it gets done less often. This system is also very good to reference recordings on as it lets me hear into the emotional qualities better than all other systems I’ve listened to.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

This is what I listen on:









(see below in my signature for details)

The headphone gear has been put away since with my current main system so superior to the headphones and with my current living arrangement allowing me to play my music as loud as I want without disturbing anyone else in the house, I no longer really need it.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

stomanek said:


> Some great technology there but I can beat every one of you for convenience and choice.
> 
> Tech of the future - its a chip the size of a grain of sand that sits in the middle ear and is controlled by thought. It holds 100 million terrabytes of music and has every recorded release going back to 1910. It updates on new releases via my wifi and I pay £10 a month all in which included installation at a private hospital in London.
> 
> ...


I remember back in the 1970s I read in a pop science magazine that in the future we would have a small box that would contain all of Bach. And another small box for all of Beethoven, etc. Maybe with the capacity for all scores too, on a tiny built-in screen? They would be very portable and could be hooked into any stereo system wherever you were. They would each cost hundreds of dollars, but you'd have everything instead of having to buy album after album, and so easy to transport..

I wonder what ever happen to that idea?? ha ha


----------

